# pacesetter vs. others..



## agaulin (Oct 30, 2007)

I currently have JBA shorties ceramic coated and stainless steel but now have realized I want to go with LTs. I know kooks are probably the best but also the most expensive. Pacesetters are a lot cheaper... is it because they are made of carbon steel instead of stainless?? and does carbon steel rust?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I think Pacesetter are the best bang for the buck. If you go with them get the non-coated ones though the coated seem to rust.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Get Pacesetter from Maryland Speed and have them Hot Jet Coated. I haven't seen a single person prove one brand is better then the next. If its a show car, go Kooks just for looks. But Pacesetter will net you the same HP/TQ.


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Quality of the steel is not as good as Kooks, SLP, or SW but will provide nearly the same hp/tq. They just may not last as long depending on you run your car


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

deg04gto said:


> Quality of the steel is not as good as Kooks, SLP, or SW but will provide nearly the same hp/tq. They just may not last as long depending on you run your car


Coated PaseSetters will last forever. Non-coated... not too long.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

agaulin said:


> I currently have JBA shorties ceramic coated and stainless steel but now have realized I want to go with LTs. I know kooks are probably the best but also the most expensive. Pacesetters are a lot cheaper... is it because they are made of carbon steel instead of stainless?? and does carbon steel rust?


Yes, Pacesetters are made of Carbon Steel and will rust sooner then headers made out of Stainless Steel. Get the Jet Hot coated Pacesetters, they are a good bang for the buck and will last for years


----------

